# Online plant ordering



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Who can I trust to give me good rooted plants that won't die. I'm looking at www.aquariumdriftwood.com they have a good deal on a pre selected assortment of plants and driftwood. Does anyone know about this website??


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

www.aquabid.com

there's a plant auction there where u can purchase single species, or a package. the thing i like about this is that, sometimes, you can get free shipping.







from recent bids that i've won, they usually give more then what is offered.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've purchased from aquabid and ebay with great success.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

www.aquaticplantdepot.com

they have great pricing and my friend has ordered from them before and they arrived in great condition.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

www.aquaticplantdepot.com is the best, good shipping, great prices, anacharis bunches are like only $.45. i highly reccomend them


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

If you've got a store around you with a nice display tank, get buddy buddy with the manager and ask him if he'll give you some cuttings when they trim up the tank









As far as online ordering goes, I'd have to agree with aquabid. I've never used them personally but have talked to a lot of customers at the store who have found some rare stuff on there for good prices in good conditions.

Now that I think about it, I might to take a look and see if anyone has any sinking Ricca.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Any of the dealers/sellers to the right are good and reliable. Other people of ebay etc..


----------

